# So I tried out the new Peavey 3120 today



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2009)

It sounded great.

Decent clean, nothing shimmering, not as good as the JSX but workable

Killer Crunch channel, has that Ultra Series edge to it

Really nice Ultra channel, great for metal lead or rhythm

If I hadn't owned this amp before, I'd pick it up.

"What do you mean Drakkar?"

























It's a damn XXX just with a new look and EL34 tubes. That's all folks. Now that doesn't mean I don't like it, because I really love the look of it and that was one of the reasons I was considering getting one, but for all those who were wondering, it's just the XXX replacement. They're discontinuing the XXX and this is taking it's place. Peavey listened to everyone bitch and moan about the amp and since it was so underrated due to it's appearance and stock tube tone they made the 3120 to give it a new start. Jerry of FJA mods confirmed this and I still recommend all those interested in the amp to check it out. It definately sounds better than the original stock XXX due to the tubes, and to me it looks a lot better. They have them at GC for a grand, less than the original XXX yet better. A killer deal


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2009)

if its got a decent clean and the crunch channel is nice and fat, and the ultra channel can bust out some metal riffs, then i deem it solid 

how loud did you get it?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2009)

Loud enough. Some idiot had those wonderful 10-0-10 gain 10 settings on everything. I quickly fixed that, "doubled dimed" the proper levels and went at er. I'm tempted to grab one, as I like the look that much. I think I'll wait till peavey opens it's custom shop before buying anything new


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2009)

You're getting an amp because it sounds ok but you think it looks gorgeous? eenteresting


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2009)

I didn't say I was getting it..but I like the way they look. If I can get a custom JSX in the 3120 housing (hopefully Vader cab style rhino lining) I'd be happy


----------



## Edroz (Feb 8, 2009)

budda said:


> if its got a decent clean channel...



if the 3120 is nothing more than a XXX with an EL34 power section (which the XXX was capable of anyway), and a new look, the cleans are definitely NOT decent 

maybe i'm just spoiled by my Brunetti, but i'll take the 5150/6505 cleans over the XXX any day... completely lifeless and dead. yes budda, even biased properly/ new tubes/ etc ...


----------



## CentaurPorn (Feb 8, 2009)

hmmm

I had a XXX a few years back and I was actually able to get some pretty great cleans out of it. *shrug*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't call the cleans on the XXX horrible..they weren't good but they could get the job done. I prefer the JSX cleans


----------



## Edroz (Feb 8, 2009)

while i stand by my opinion of the XXX cleans...

i'm mostly just annoyed that Peavey is just taking the easy way out in repackaging their old "shit" instead of, well, designing a new fucking amp .


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I think they were trying to give people a new XXX to keep it in rotation. Their last offering left much to be desired so they listened to everyone and came up with that..not to mention they have an amp custom shop, so they practically need no new amps anymore. So this year was about righting some wrongs and giving Peavey fans an online playground to get new shit. It's better than putting out shit I couldnt possibly be interested in (Hear that BC Rich?).


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> not to mention they have an amp custom shop, so they practically need no new amps anymore.





Yeah, because we can all afford custom shop amps . Having a custom shop isn't a get-out-of-jail-free card to not having to design a new amp..

when im spending over $1500, it will say "Peters" on the front.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2009)

Personally I'd be happy with a modded KT88 loaded JSX in a 3120 head shell. That shouldn't be too much money and I wouldn't mind paying the price. Price isn't a major factor if you want something bad enough and you're willing to work for it. Lets see, 2-3 grand for stock "high end" amp or less for a complete custom shop amp designed from my list of specs..hmmm. Not because of the ego trip of having a "custom amp" but to have something you really love that was made with you in mind? What guitar player doesn't want that?

And Budda when's the last time you had a new anything day? You buy gear as often as Bush and Palin say something intelligent. According to you you're happy with your stuff and want nothing else. I've been saving money for a new amp and I think I'll keep saving, while I wait for my custom amp.


----------



## sami (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome DT, thanks for the research and report!!


----------



## budda (Feb 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Personally I'd be happy with a modded KT88 loaded JSX in a 3120 head shell. That shouldn't be too much money and I wouldn't mind paying the price. Price isn't a major factor if you want something bad enough and you're willing to work for it. Lets see, 2-3 grand for stock "high end" amp or less for a complete custom shop amp designed from my list of specs..hmmm. Not because of the ego trip of having a "custom amp" but to have something you really love that was made with you in mind? What guitar player doesn't want that?
> 
> And Budda when's the last time you had a new anything day? You buy gear as often as Bush and Palin say something intelligent. According to you you're happy with your stuff and want nothing else. I've been saving money for a new amp and I think I'll keep saving, while I wait for my custom amp.



I just can't see peavey charging under $2K for a custom shop amp as base price, and at that price point you may be able to find something else you like more.

last time i had anything new concerning my rig... this summer when i got my DC727.

For the record, I want *tons* of gear (mesa roadster, Mark V, bogner uberschall, Diezel VH4, Bogner ecstacy, 5150, a fender of some sort, Brunetti, Peters, Morris..) but I am *happy* with what I have.

by all means if someone can go out and get their dream gear and afford it, go nuts!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2009)

You've got a point..but I don't like a lot of change. I'm just that kind of person, and when I find something that works I won't bother with anything else unless I really need to. I've tried a lot of different amps and I haven't found anything I really love over what I have. I'd like a few things, but if I really had to spend the cash, I'd get the exact version of the JSX that I want, then compare that to other amps. I wouldn't just abandon what I've got now as it's kind of unfair seeing as though it's mainly a basic "prototype" of the amp I really want.


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 8, 2009)

Apparently,(from how I read it) you can only get 'customized' versions of 3 different amps, the Studio Special, Sensation and Masterpiece and all are 1.5, 20 and 50 watts respectively.

Peavey.com :: Winter NAMM: Peavey Expands Award-Winning Custom Shop to Debut Hand-Built Amplifiers


----------

